# I should start collecting poisons



## bottle man (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all, went to the enfield show sunday and didnt find a thing. Then I went to a couple antique stores after and found a nice poison I believe.Embossed on the front is Hetherington and on the bottom is CL&G Co. I believe it is 1oz and is 31/2 inches tall. Anyone know what it might be worth and how rare or common it is? Thanks everyone, Kevin


----------



## bottle man (Feb 29, 2012)

2


----------



## bottle man (Feb 29, 2012)

3


----------



## bottle man (Feb 29, 2012)

4


----------



## bottle man (Feb 29, 2012)

I also found a Interesting blown candlestick holder, I will post in pre 1900. Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## old.s.bottles (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice bottle, I've got two of that type I can trade you for those sodas if you are serious about collecting poisons.


----------



## Longhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Poison collecting has been fun for me!
 I am having a blast!!!!!!

 []


----------



## Longhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, BTW your bottle looks to be a KI-2 which is listed as relatively common. Still the value is listed at $45+/- with a size varying from 1/2 oz to 32oz. (Chime in with a value on this size Stephen.)

 The front panel on this bottle can be ribbed like the front side panels or embossed with the druggists name like yours.

 Nice bottle!!!! congrats on the find!!!!


----------



## bottle man (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Longhunter thanks for the info. I found it on someones website and it lists the Hetherington as very scarce to rare. So I am very confused on this one. I think I may just list it on the bay tonite and see what happens. Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## flasherr (Feb 29, 2012)

What book do poison collectors use? i keep seeing people use number and letter codes to describe poison bottles


----------



## epackage (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle man
> 
> Hi Longhunter thanks for the info. I found it on someones website and it lists the Hetherington as very scarce to rare. So I am very confused on this one. I think I may just list it on the bay tonite and see what happens. Thanks again, Kevin


 Kevin do a search here with the word Hetherington and you'll see a number of posts, I believe the scarce ones are the ones embossed "42nd Street N.Y. under the Hetherington...Jim


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually, the Hetheringon of this size and color is rated a 4 on the scale, placing it in the Rare category.  For exact price, I cant tell you as we haven't gotten into these yet.  But the scale for this rarity is $355 - $800 (newly revised).  But again, these are historical highs for this rarity of bottle.  Today's actuals will probably be less. For a narrower range, Jerry would have to chime in as he would have a better feel for this one.  Congratz on the find.  She's a winner.


----------



## bottle man (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I just put it on the bay with a starting price of 9.99 and just for fun put a buy it now for $350.00 and it sold right away. Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## Longhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW...... shows what I know about the values of these bottles. Glad you set us straight Stephen. (I need an updated price guide!!)

 Well bottleman..... sounds like you made a nice profit on your bottle!

 Congrats!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 1, 2012)

> I should start collecting poisons


That's a matter of personal opinion and not a definite fact, isn't it?[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 1, 2012)

I dont know how, but you keep finding winners everywhere...thats the 3rd big ticket poison you have found in the past 2 years.  
 Still want that skull...[]


----------



## bottle man (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks Poison-Us, I have found 4 nice poisons in the last 2 years and for next to no money paid for them.I have been very lucky finding good bottles cheap but nothing that I collect.I sold the Hetherington because I dont collect poisons and I was hoping to do a nice trade for the skull one day. I may put the KR-14 and the Ortenburg and flinn up for sale as well.Thanks for all the replies, you guys are so spot on with your Info,this is by far the best site. Thanks Kevin


----------

